# WKORV-FN (Further North)?



## Pedro (Jun 15, 2006)

I learned today (from a reliable source, and not a salesperson) that SVO is planning on developing a new property just North of the WKORVN.  It will be built on the empty lot between WKORVN and the property that Intrawest is developing.  The property will consist of 1, 2, or 3-br villas.  It might take a year before the permits are issued and only then preconstruction sales can start.

When I went to the owners update on Monday,  I was told that the WKORV-N might be ready for occupancy in June of 2007.  However, I heard now that in might actually be more like August, with a full opening by December of 07.  Has anybody already booked the WKORV-N for June or July of '07?


----------



## Denise L (Jun 15, 2006)

Interesting development! 3 bedroom villas, that would be great! Are you going to buy there too? Any reciprocal privileges?

I have a good friend who wants to book for June 2007. She was told to start calling and see, but you think Starwood would know when they will be open, instead of just telling my friend to "call to find out if it's available."  Anyhow, she hasn't called yet, but she wants to.


----------



## Negma (Jun 15, 2006)

I received a note about "insulation" in the rooms Monday. It said opening in the Fall. They are suppose to call me back to discuss this, but surprise, they have not contact me yet (the customer service rep did not know).


----------



## drann56 (Jun 15, 2006)

I called SVO yesterday to see if I could make a reservation for WKORV-N.  They told me that they are not excepting reservation at this time.  They could not give me a date when they would be accepting reservation but told me that the schedule opening is in summer of 2007.  Also, they told me that I would receive a letter in the mail telling me when I can make a reservation.  They could not give me any further information.


----------



## MON2REY (Jun 15, 2006)

I was led to believe that the open space just to the north of WKORVN was a city (county?) park.  Or are you referring to property on the other side of the park.  We haven't been there yet so I am just relying on hearsay.


----------



## skim118 (Jun 15, 2006)

MON2REY said:
			
		

> I was led to believe that the open space just to the north of WKORVN was a city (county?) park.



The open space north of WKORVN will remain as it is.  There are two more approved lots north of that "open space" and they are both owned by Intrawest Corp.  

Intrawest and Starwood Capital(not Starwood) have done many projects together and my guess would be that maybe they are launching a condo-hotel like Starwood Capital is doing in Wailea & Palm Springs(W residences maybe ??).

Intrawest is under a lot of pressure from Wall St hedge funds and Starwood Capital is rumored to be one of their buyers(white knight); Starwood Capital has already bought Mammoth ski resort from them and is negotiating to buy the Whistler resort also.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2006)

MON2REY said:
			
		

> I was led to believe that the open space just to the north of WKORVN was a city (county?) park.  Or are you referring to property on the other side of the park.  We haven't been there yet so I am just relying on hearsay.



The property just south of the WKORV is a 3 acre public park - Kahekili Park.  The property just north of the WKORVN is a 10 acre drainage easement and view corridor that cannot ever be built upon - it is open, undeveloped land with grass, and a few trees.  North of that there are two large open lots of 27 acres and 35 acres, zoned for resort developments.

The 6th picture on this page is a picture of the area north of the WKORV, before they started building WKORV-North:  http://www.freewebs.com/denisetravels/maui2004days56.htm


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 19, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> The property just south of the WKORV is a 3 acre public park - Kahekili Park.  The property just north of the WKORVN is a 10 acre drainage easement and view corridor that cannot ever be built upon - it is open, undeveloped land with grass, and a few trees.  North of that there are two large open lots of 27 acres and 35 acres, zoned for resort developments.
> 
> The 6th picture on this page is a picture of the area north of the WKORV, before they started building WKORV-North:  http://www.freewebs.com/denisetravels/maui2004days56.htm



When we drove up yesterday to the property we noticed 5 to 6 huge cranes in the WKORV-N area and they definitely aren't all for Westin.  We asked the shuttle driver and he said that it was an intrawest development.   We might go to a sales presentation and I'll ask again.  

I'll be walking up the beach eventually this week to check it out.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 19, 2006)

Darn!

The Intrawest developement will not be Club Intrawest but a full ownership condo. Here is a quote from the corporate Intrawest website:



			
				Intrawest website said:
			
		

> Rare beachfront property combined with luxury
> 
> Introducing Honua Kai, the first whole ownership condominium resort on Ka'anapali Beach in over 20 years. A beachfront restaurant, boutique spa and extensive outdoor pools, gardens, stream and waterfalls are all planned for your enjoyment. All this situated on a 40 acre beachfront site on Ka’anapali Beach – one of the finest beaches in the world.


----------



## saluki (Jun 19, 2006)

There is a website for this development - http://www.honuakai.com

Includes this statement..."Honua Kai's initial condominium offering sold out in one day"




edited for typo


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> When we drove up yesterday to the property we noticed 5 to 6 huge cranes in the WKORV-N area and they definitely aren't all for Westin.  We asked the shuttle driver and he said that it was an intrawest development.   We might go to a sales presentation and I'll ask again.
> 
> I'll be walking up the beach eventually this week to check it out.



There are two large lots there, so maybe one is going to be another Starwood property and the other an Intrawest development?


----------



## Pedro (Jun 20, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> When we drove up yesterday to the property we noticed 5 to 6 huge cranes in the WKORV-N area and they definitely aren't all for Westin. We asked the shuttle driver and he said that it was an intrawest development. We might go to a sales presentation and I'll ask again.


 
There are 4 cranes in the WKORV-N construction area, and 2 cranes further north in the Intrawest development.  In between those 2 constructions areas are the lots that Denise made reference to.  One of them is a grassy field without any trees, and the other one is full of vegetation.  I suspect it is in one of them were the next development phase will occur.  BTW, our source of information for the future plans was not a salesperson - I'd be interested in finding out if they (salespeople)have heard anything.


----------



## skim118 (Jun 20, 2006)

Intrawest Corp controls 40% of the partnership that owns both the lots north of the open space.  

Intrawest seems to less interested in it's timeshare division(Club Intrawest) than it's real-estate development division("Placemaking"), since the latter is 6 times larger.

It is possible that they may have sold the other lot to Starwood,  but I doubt it given the success of Honua Kai(500K studio to $4.5 mil residences !!)

Intrawest has also bought land in Hilton Head & Napa for future development also as they want to diversify away from ski locations.


----------



## grgs (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro said:
			
		

> There are 4 cranes in the WKORV-N construction area, and 2 cranes further north in the Intrawest development.  In between those 2 constructions areas are the lots that Denise made reference to.  One of them is a grassy field without any trees, and the other one is full of vegetation.  I suspect it is in one of them were the next development phase will occur.  BTW, our source of information for the future plans was not a salesperson - I'd be interested in finding out if they (salespeople)have heard anything.



At the owner's update, the sales manager who came in at the end (not the sales rep. we initially met with) knew about it.  He did say that the units wouldn't be lock-off; it would be "higher end" and around 144 units (I think!).

Glorian


----------



## MON2REY (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.starwoodvo.com/resorts/welcome.jsp?resortID=18 

Current (May) photos of the WKORN construction site are posted at the above web site.


----------



## Negma (Jun 26, 2006)

I called today and was told they will start booking for WKORVN the weekend of July 27 2007 (so you can call if you own this July)!


----------



## Negma (Jun 28, 2006)

More news, this was e-mailed to me today:

As we enter the inaugural Home Resort reservations period for The Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North, we are pleased to bring you an update on your resorts construction.   

The Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North will welcome its first guests on July 27, 2007, with a variety of smart, sophisticated and spacious villas. The resort will also feature two outdoor pools for relaxing and a pool bar for enjoying lunch and island refreshments. Westin Kids Club(R) will feature Hawaiian-themed cultural activities at the Keiki pool. The courtyard and koi ponds are sure to be popular escapes for enjoying the crisp ocean air and restful relaxation. A Pacific Island themed, bistro-style restaurant will serve breakfast and dinner in a soothing and serene setting overlooking the koi pond. In December 2007, a third outdoor pool will open and the full-service spa will offer a variety of rejuvenating treatments.

To further elevate any visit, the concierge desk will be open to assist with planning day trips and evening activities. Plus, there will be a courtesy shuttle that runs between The Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North, The Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas, The Westin Maui Resort & Spa, and Sheraton Maui Resort approximately every half-hour. In addition to enjoying the restaurants, beaches and shopping outlets at these resorts, you can have your purchases charged back to your villa at The Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North, earning Starwood Preferred Guest(R) Starpoints(R) for every eligible dollar you spend.

You can make your reservations at The Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North starting July 27, 2006. Please remember that during the Home Resort Preference Period (12 to 8 months prior to your desired check-in), you will have priority for reservations at The Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North. Deeded view is guaranteed only on reservations made during the Home Resort Preference Period. At eight months prior to the desired check-in, all members of Starwood Vacation Network(SM) will have equal access to unreserved villas. Please note that there will be ongoing construction of future buildings and amenities when the resort opens; however, the resort staff will be at your service to ensure your vacation ! is affected as little as possible.

We look forward to welcoming you on your first visit to The Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North, and were delighted to help you with all of your plans. If you have questions or require assistance, please contact Owner Services toll free at 888.WV.OWNER (888.986.9637) or direct at 407.903.4635. You may also reach us online and view construction updates by visiting mystarcentral.com.


----------

